# توضيح للجميع .. وتنبيه للبعض



## NOC_engineer (3 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرى بين الحين والاخر أن (بعض) الأعضاء يقوم بوضع وسائل الأتصال في مشاركاته ..
أو الترويج لبعض المنتجات أو الشركات .. 
أو الترويج لبعض الكورسات التدريبية ..
فيما يقوم البعض بوضع برامج ذات حقوق نشر مع الكراك ..

وكل هذه التصرفات تتعارض مع قوانين الموقع .. مما قد يضطرنا الى حذف هذه المشاركات أو تنبيه من يقومون بنشرها.
لذا ارجو من الجميع التعرف على قوانين الموقع لكي يكون على حذر من هذه المخالفات..


----------

